# Campfire smoking help



## freddy (Jul 30, 2008)

First off, hi everybody, new to smoking and the site.  Long time BBQer but now I want to get serious.  Going camping the end of august and would like to do some pulled pork.  The problem is I've never smoked before, and while I do a lot of campfire cooking, I have no idea how to smoke over a campfire.  I've found a good rub, have a dutch oven, but need some instructions on smoking a pork butt over the fire or in the oven.  I'd greatly appreciate the help.  Thanks!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 30, 2008)

I do it using indirect heat. I use a grate on a campfire, place the seasoned meat on the grate, but keep the heat to the sides...not directly under the meat.
Keep the hot coals going, but do not get carried away..just a small amount of heat will cook the meat low and slow.
Also for something that size I use a makeshift lid or cover to keep some of the heat in. Pans work great for this, even foil pans work well.

Plan on slow smoking something like a pork shoulder or butt for several hours. It will take a long time and you need to be there to tend the fire.
OR if you are interested, I can tell ya how to cook it in an underground pit. :)


----------



## freddy (Jul 31, 2008)

First off, thanks for the quick reply.  Smoking it over the grate wouldn't be a problem except I'll be gone for about 2-3 hours during the day.  So, you caught my interest with the pit.  What do you suggest?  I'll try this at home before the trip, so if it doesn't work I'll do it over the fire.  Thanks again.


----------



## jts70 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey CG,

I would love to know how to cook underground, please post when you have the time. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Jeff and Freddy, here is a link to a meal I did on my last camp out.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=18392

I use this method to do whole hogs, but it works for any size of meal or even just one brisket/turkey/ham...etc..


----------



## Dutch (Jul 31, 2008)

Jeff and Freedy, listen to this gal, she knows what she's talking about. Her posts are always informitive and I always seem to learn a thing or twa- Yep this old dawg has learned a few new tricks!!

Jeanie-although I don't post a reply in alot of posts, I will say that your posts have always impressed me!! 

You go girl-you help make SMF a happening place!

Enjoy!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Dutch, Thank you!!! You've definately made my day.


----------

